# Are you still buying paper books?



## Gregor (Feb 28, 2009)

Even though I'm really digging my Kindle, I'm still going to be buying paper books.  There are books I want to read that aren't Kindle, and there are books I'll read that I can pass along to someone else in my circle of family and friends.

Thoughts?


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I still pick up paper books when I can get what I want for considerably less. Many books I will just read once and then never pick up again, so I don't mind getting a copy from the used book store. Tha books I love, or know I will read again, I get for my Kindle, sometimes even if I have a paper copy.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I still buy.

I mostly like hardbacks and I buy mostly on sale.
B&N has a good selection usually for less than $6.99.
And others I think less than $9.99.
I look through those at least a couple times a month

Eric


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've bought 3 paperback books in the last year. 2 as gifts and 1 when my Kindle's screen died and I had to wait for a replacement.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

about half of my bookclub books are not on kindle so I will probably buy 6 or more DTBs a year now. I bought one this week already. I almost always buy them used.


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes, I still do for two main reasons.  I will buy used books if I can't get them on Kindle or if they are cheaper than Kindle (even tho I do PREFER to read them on Kindle).  I also collect rare, valuable books so I do still buy those.  Those are a bit more expensive than Kindle books.  

This is how sick I am... I have a collectible of a certain book (A signed first/first) and I won't read it because I don't want to damage it.  So... I went and bought it on Kindle to read instead.  Actually, I've done that twice now.  What's wrong with me?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I still read DTB's. haven't brought any recently, but I do visit the library still (visited three times this week already lol). I'm also into manga (japanese comics) and I like reading those in DTB version. Time to time I'll find a best seller (maybe a older best seller) for a dollar or two at the library and I'll purchase it, but those usually don't leave my house once they come in the door unless I give them away to someone else that will love them.


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

Definitely not. I plan to buy only Kindle books.  It is very convenient to me since I live in a small town where there is no local book store and I don't like waiting for books in the mail.  I read a lot but don't like to have books cluttering up my house.  I generally only want to keep first or signed editions of my favorite books.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes, I always will.  If there's a book that I know I'll really treasure I will buy the hardcover for my library.  

And lots of collectors buy a cheaper, "reading copy" so as not to mess up their first editions....


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

No Way!  Just finished reading a DTB that I had and didn't want to buy on kindle - my shoulder has frozen up - again - a problem with DTBs.  That being said I have left over 600 DTBs that I am slowly trying to pass on.

My book club has only DTBs and I am trying to think of a way to graciously get out of it - they are not near as much fun as this group anyway.  

So far I have not been drinking anything when I read BJ or EV posts - and keep both feet on the floor so I don't fall out of my chair


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes I fully intend to continue buying paper backs over time. Just because I have a K2 does not mean it's one or the other.....I can have the best of both worlds!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Personally, I am not planning on any DTB paperback or hardback...that being said, I am still open to purchasing one if I am at a used bookstore or happen upon a sale.  The weekend ofter next, the LR Main library is having their basement book sale and my co workers want me to go with them, but I almost don't want to go since I have so many books in "queue" on my Kindle that I will be busy for a bit...but, I'll prob go......


----------



## chalkmaven (Dec 27, 2008)

I've had my Kindle since October and haven't bought or read a DTB since I opened it.  All the books for my book club have so far been available in Kindle format....thank goodness.


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)

Cookbooks! Other than that no.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Received my Kindle last April.  Haven't bought a paper book since.  Two weeks before my Kindle was ordered DH and I had been a Boarders and spent a lot of $.  I faithfully finished those books but now I look at them and wonder what to do with them (I still hate parting with a book).


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I still buy them for my 10 year old son.  
He loves to read, but looking at the way he treats his books, I won't let him NEAR my Kindle!  

eta: and I still buy picture books by the dozen for the little ones


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes and no.

I just bought three wine note books for friends b/c we needed "refills".  I've also purchased 2 out of print gardening reference books.

as for "reading" fiction or non-fiction, if it's avail on kindle and I plan to purchase it, then it will be a kindle version.  If not library copy.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes, but partly just out of habit. 

I received 2 paperbacks (available in Kindle format) the same day I received my new Kindle. :S

I also have another 4 or 5 books pre-ordered from Amazon. I'll keep at least one of them, as I want the first ed. hardbound for my collection. The other 4, depends on the book. I will probably end up canceling the paper editions for now, then ordering them again if they aren't out quickly in Kindle format (each of them will be the latest in a series, otherwise I would wait patiently for Kindle only.)


----------



## Jamielove21 (Feb 10, 2009)

What does "DTB" stand for?


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Jamielove21 said:


> What does "DTB" stand for?


Dead Tree Book

See http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,399.0.html


----------



## Jamielove21 (Feb 10, 2009)

thank you! I'm terrible at searching and finding the answer im looking for.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

As a huge supporter of my local library, I am finally moving over to the Kindle side.... I have two Amazon wish lists, one for Kindleized books I want, one for books that are not available on Kindle... As I need a book, I purchase the cheapest of the Kindleized books, and weekly I check the list of non-Kindle books to see if any are available to move to the other list, and click "I'd like to read this book on Kindle" for the others. And then, of course, are all of the free books I have..... I don't think I shall ever run out of reading materials.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I plan on buying everything possible for the Kindle, rather than in paper form.  The end goal is to have every DTB in my library (thousands) in e-form.  All the paperbacks in the house will be sent onward to new owners as soon as a digital form is in house.

But having said that, I know certain books, certain authors, simply aren't available at this point.  Some--Tolkein & Rowling, or books that aren't out of copyright but aren't new enough for e-versions--may not be for some time.

As I have all of both in DTB already, no purchasing needed.  But I'll have to reread them in that form.  Sigh.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

The only paper books I buy now are for my collection of basset hound books.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't necessarily plan to buy paper books, and in fact have only bought one since I got my Kindle in June -- inadvertently started reading a series that I didn't realize was a series and one in the middle wasn't on Kindle; had to get it to find out what happened.   I've re-read several paper books that were in the middle of series where some are on Kindle and some aren't, ones I already owned.  In all cases, I've been reminded how much easier it is to read on the Kindle now.  So I don't necessarily plan to buy paper books.

But that doesn't mean I never ever ever will.   And some books of course just don't translate well, like "coffee table" books and astronomy books.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Sure.  Some books don't lend themselves to Kindle.. I'm reading a bio of Beatrix Potter with delicate color illustrations that she did in watercolors..

And Kat Von D's book (High-Voltage Tattoo), no way would that translate to Kindle; every page is illustration, even the text.

Nikki Sixx's The Heroin Diaries.. same thing, though that IS available on Kindle.  Out of curiosity I got a sample of that and it lost SO much without the heavily illustrated pages, the shiny paper, etc.

I wouldn't think any of the Nick Bantock books would translate to Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

You'll pry a copy of Watership Down from my cold, dead fingers.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> I wouldn't think any of the Nick Bantock books would translate to Kindle.


Nick Bantock came to mind here as well--but to me that's as much bound paper art as they are books to read.

None of the decorating books, garden books, or how to's are probably well suited to Kindle format either. I have tons of those & will continue to add to them, I'm sure.

All my hardcovers--firsts & limiteds--will stay put; some I'll probably continue to buy that way, but any series I can convert I probably will. I love books, I really do, but both my husband & I brought huge libraries to this relationship, and even in a house full of bookshelves, we've still got considerable chunks in storage. If I can get even half of the paperbacks (which I re-read regularly, so they're not suited to boxes or bins) out of here, those treasured volumes might actually make it out onto the shelves.

(and my hardcover Watership Down won't go anywhere either, for sentimental reasons. LOL)


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> (and my hardcover Watership Down won't go anywhere either, for sentimental reasons. LOL)


Semi-seriously, I hope I'm holding a copy when El-ahrairah comes to take me into his Owsla.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> Yes I fully intend to continue buying paper backs over time. Just because I have a K2 does not mean it's one or the other.....I can have the best of both worlds!


Yep, what you said. Although, I do check if it comes in a Kindle version. I also do the library thing for DTBs.

OT but I love your avatar..


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't want to read paper books anymore.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

While I would LOVE to get all my books for Kindle I'm trying to be at least a LITTLE careful with my money. I've heard about so many books I'd like to read here but I'll try to get them from the library if at all possible. I would be broke otherwise.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Paper books:  I bought two birding field guides yesterday, and will probably buy more.  Quilting books, if I buy any.  Gifts for my husband.  Other than that, if it's a book I want to own, I will get it on Kindle as long as I can get it for less than I would in paperback.  If I can't, I'll wait.

Betsy


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I haven't bought a DTB (at least not for myself) since I got my Kindle last July.  I'm not totally ruling it out (I'd like to get a boxed set of Harry Potter in hardback, for instance), but I think the vast majority of my future pleasure reading purchases will be on Kindle.  Technical books and things like that I still buy as DTBs, too.


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

Only puzzle books.  I love word and logic puzzles.  But I actually find that I'm "puzzling" less and reading more now that I have my Kindle.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Only as gifts.

Welcome Patra and congrats on your first post. Please drop by our Intro/Welcome Board  and tell us more about yourself. You will receive a warm KB welcome.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I stopped buying in early January in anticipation for the new kindle.  I'd probably buy 1 a month from now on.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Patra said:


> Only puzzle books. I love word and logic puzzles. But I actually find that I'm "puzzling" less and reading more now that I have my Kindle.


I don't even buy those anymore. I have Sudoku on my phone, ipod and laptop...


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Gregor said:


> Even though I'm really digging my Kindle, I'm still going to be buying paper books. There are books I want to read that aren't Kindle, and there are books I'll read that I can pass along to someone else in my circle of family and friends.
> 
> Thoughts?


 I am trying not to buy paper books but sometimes have to. When we suggest readings for our local book club, we always try to make sure there is a cheapish paperback available but no one checks if there is a Kindlized version! Hence I have to occasionally buy the paper books!

Patricia


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

No.  Pretty much all my books purchases are "reading for fun" novels (no textbooks, already overloaded on craft books, etc.).  I won't get rid of certain series DTBs I have and I still check out books in the stores to see what's new, but I have been completely spoiled by the Kindle and will find something else to read if I see or hear about a new book/author that isn't available for Kindle.  I don't anticipate running out of things to read by limiting my choice to only kindle-available books.


----------



## Mycroft (Jan 10, 2009)

I very rarely bought paper books before getting my Kindle (in January, 200. I did receive quite a few books as Christmas and birthday gifts, though, and to the extent that I still receive these I'll read them. I mostly checked out books from my local library before getting my Kindle, and I haven't done that since. I greatly prefer reading on the Kindle, and I find it much more convenient to carry with me.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

If I decide I want a book and its unlikely to be kindleized I'll buy it.  The call of the Border's coupon is a strong one LOL.  There are also some types of books that I want that I'm unconvinced how well they translate to Kindles grayscale screen.  Photography and Knitting come to mind.  Maybe in the future when the Kindle is in color, but right now I'd prefer DTB versions.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I am going to buy a DTB this evening. I have no self discipline when it comes to acquiring reading material (nor do I think it warranted or necessary) so if a book is not available for Kindle I will buy the hardcover version.

Tonight I'll be buying 







and "No Line on the Horizon" (U2's new CD) at my local Borders.


----------



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just got the dtb version of John Grishams new book The Associate. I also still buy the DT versions of the authors I really like, such as Grisham, Patterson, Coben, ect.. If there is a kindle version of the book I most Likely will get it too.


----------



## qotdr (Nov 22, 2008)

Not since I got my Kindle. I went into a bookstore the other day to browse and I felt like I was cheating on my baby  I did find a book I liked and bought it in the Kindle version when I got home. I would buy a cook book, gardening book, or other that was heavy on pics though.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm new here! /wave

I've had my K2 for two days. No more paper books for me if I can help it. 

Before Kindle, I had a (bad) habit of buying books, reading them, and then trading them in at our local used book store. Problem is, I really like to reread books. So there are books I bought several times. /facepalm

Over the years, I've built up several hundred dollars in used book credit, which I plan to use only on books I can't get on Kindle. Soon I'll be making one last trip to the used book store with the rest of my paper books (at least, the ones I can get for Kindle)


----------



## dianon (Feb 28, 2009)

Minimalist that I am, I'm trying to wean myself away from DTB. I do alot of reading, so unless it's an author who I have been following for awhile and doesn't kindle , I'm in a happy place.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi akjak!!! <wave>

Glad to have you with us.

I can one up you on the used book store: My sister lived in NC and I live in Arkansas. She had the BEST used bookstore at her house and I had none. I would fly to see her with a suitcase full of books, exchange them at her store and then carry a suitcase home with me. This went on for over 2 years. The, in August 2008, she moved to WV and I was so, so sad. What was I going to do? Well....enter my Kindle!!!

Am I gonna save money or what

But I'll miss my sisters used bookstore, though. She was nice enough to send me a t-hirt from the store prior to her move. It is pink. I love it!


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

If it's not available on kindle, and I absolutely LOVE it, I'll buy the paper version.

And if it IS available on kindle and I LOVE it, I might still buy it to lend to a friend.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll plan on buying history war books which also have lots of pictures. So yes, I'll continue to buy paper books from time time.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I think if I read a book on my Kindle that I was absolutely crazy about, I'd buy the paper version to keep it for my library. This hasn't happened yet, though, although I do have one book I am considering. Problem is, it's only out in paperback and I would like to have it in hardcover, if I am going to make the investment.

L


----------



## kirwoodd (Feb 26, 2009)

Nope.
Never.
Ever.

PaulC (thats me) is a man of extremes, I have been kindle-ized and there is no return. I am on a jihad, a quest, a holy war, I am under a gies (pick the word that best fits your imaginary friend) and you can not dissuade me!

(most) Publishers think, "_pfft, we don't need to support ebooks! We will overcharge, they are a captive audience! Either they will pay too much for the electronic version, or we will sell them the DTB version. We OWN the reader!_!"

To that I say that the publishers will be well met on the battlefield! They own nothing but their own outdated business practices! Your books hold no sway o'er me! I will read that which is free (as in speech) and revel in my ability to read it on my kindle, blackberry, or even my desktop computer! Your wily business practices will bring you naught but ruin and destruction! You can over charge for your books, but we are free people and we can read that which is free (as in beer) or possibly cheap! We will not buy your dam dead tree books!!

So, if you weren't frothing at the mouth for that last sentence, please read the entire paragraph again, this time with EMOTION. And, uh, well, any place where I said "we" you can probably replace with "I".  BUT, my point is this...

DON'T DO IT! Do not pay $20 for an ebook, and do not purchase DTBs! Publishers need to change their model. It may mean that you cannot read the latest NY Times Best Cellar, but so what? Broaden your horizons.


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

I am a enthusiastic reader of each year's edition of *The Year's Best SF - XX Annual Collection* edited by Gardner Dozois, and a few other Best SF/Fantasy anthologies of the year; so I will continue to purchase them on paper if an electronic version is not available. Any other book purchases will be limited to Kindle versions.

Edit: I forgot to mention technical works that require non-linear reading; those will be paper as well.

- Walter...


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm with kirwoodd... I've been clicking a LOT on the "I'd like to read this on Kindle" link at Amazon, and for everything else there's... well, The Pirate Bay.


----------



## mompres2008 (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes I am. As much as I love my Kindle and the convenience, it's also about price for me. I REFUSE to pay more for a Kindle book than for it's paperback equivalent. (Rollins The Last Oracle paperback $7.99, Kindle still at $14 and change)!


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

Gregor said:


> There are books I want to read that aren't Kindle, and there are books I'll read that I can pass along to someone else in my circle of family and friends.


Still buying books (Amazon just delivered a nice, hefty hardcover a few days ago) and always will. Some books I've gotten in Kindle versions I'll almost certainly pick up the print copies for. Kindle is great for consumption of material but nothing replaces a real book -- this is why I'd flat-out kill to be able to buy a book and pop on $2 extra for an ePub version for convenience.


----------



## kirwoodd (Feb 26, 2009)

V said:


> Still buying books (Amazon just delivered a nice, hefty hardcover a few days ago) and always will. Some books I've gotten in Kindle versions I'll almost certainly pick up the print copies for. Kindle is great for consumption of material but nothing replaces a real book -- this is why I'd flat-out kill to be able to buy a book and pop on $2 extra for an ePub version for convenience.


Well V, thats my point.
While *I* would never do that, I am pretty sure that there are many people that would pay a small uplift to get both the DTB and the ebook. But as long as people keep on paying full price for EACH, then the publishers will never change. There is no incentive for them to change, why would they voluntarily give up the double revenue stream?

Well, akjak and I will keep up the fight.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have only bought one book since getting my Kindle. I take that back, I actually purchased 10 copies of this one book as Christmas gifts for the women in my family. It was a paperback written by a woman who spoke at a dinner I attended in December on memorizing scripture and they were all signed by the author.  I don't have plans to purchase any books other than for my Kindle except the occasional cookbook or the coffee table variety. Of course, there is always the possibility that a book may come along that I read on the Kindle that I just have to have a paper copy of to add to my collection... but for now I am content only buying Kindlized books.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I think I stand with the majority of the folks. I will predomintatly purchase Kindle books. I am lucky enough that the majority of my favorite authors are Kindle or Kindle compatable formatted. However, if a book was released from an author that I really wanted to read I would purchase it in whatever format it came in.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

It will be a LONG time before I will be buying NO paper books.  There just aren't enough books out on Kindle yet.  If all you read is bestsellers, I guess you're fine, but I read widely and often obscurely, and many of the books I want haven't been Kindlefied yet.  GET ON IT, JEFF!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Until Kindles have full color screens (not that I'm asking for that, I'm just sayin')  I won't be buying my birding field guides in Kindle versions, even though some are available for the Kindle.  So they'll still be paper.  Ditto for many of my quilting books.

Betsy


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I buy the DTB versions for my kids. I don't share my Kindle!   LOL

EllenR


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

V said:


> Still buying books (Amazon just delivered a nice, hefty hardcover a few days ago) and always will. Some books I've gotten in Kindle versions I'll almost certainly pick up the print copies for. Kindle is great for consumption of material but nothing replaces a real book -- this is why I'd flat-out kill to be able to buy a book and pop on $2 extra for an ePub version for convenience.


I agree with this 100%.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

EllenR said:


> I buy the DTB versions for my kids. I don't share my Kindle!  LOL
> 
> EllenR


I have bought paper copies of a couple of books I discovered through the boards. . . .I read them on Kindle, but got the paper copies for my son or brother. . . .no Kindle sharing here either! 

Ann


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I have said this before elsewhere.
I have found a lot of new authors (mostly indie) here and have read their books.
I have read several on my K2 because they were free or .80.
And I have been re-reading a lot of classics like Sherlock Holmes which can be had free.
(and by the way those old books have been converted badly - lots of wrong words or mispellings).
But I have a list of authors that I like to read what they write.
And I have run out of old books for all of them.
And that means reading their new books when they come out.
Now the publishers (for established writers) won't even put out a paperback until they have milked the hardback for a year.  And the libraries don't get them right away and when they do there are long lists of people who have requested them.
I don't want to wait 1-3 years to read the latest book by these authors.
So.... I will keep on buying hardback DTBs.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

The only paper books I've bought since I got my Kindle 2 are children's picture books for my kiddos.  I could see myself buying paper cookbooks or other reference books too.  But, I don't intend on buying any paper novels as long as my Kindle is up and running.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm only buying paper books when they're coffee table Disney books or are color photo heavy.  The only other exception is books I really want that aren't on Kindle and books by favorite authors that won't go Kindle.  Yet.  Hopefully they will realize resistance is futile and will all be assimilated, and I can stop buying DTBs other than the coffee table books.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I've still got credits on Paperback Swap, so while I'm technically not 'buying' paper books, I am still getting them.

And for books that my husband also wants to read, I am still buying paper copies as he doesn't get the allure of a Kindle.  (I don't know what's wrong with the man! )

I do prefer reading on the Kindle, though, so I've been switching back and forth between paper and e-books.

I will, however, buy books that I plan on getting autographed by their authors.  No way to sign an e-book!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I think I will always buy books in print...If I'm really taken with a particular author, I'll buy all of their books in trade paperback (or hardback, but I prefer trade) for no other reason than to have them sitting there on my bookshelf. I will buy far fewer DTBs now that I have the Kindle, though. There's just a beauty to having a wall full of books that I'll never be able to resist.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I never did buy hardback books, paperbacks ok, but usually after they have been passed around awhile and were rather inexpensive.  My DH and I walked by a book vendor at a "fair" not long ago and DH could not believe I did not even want to stop.  Went to my DTB Klub today and made lists of books I want to get on the kindle, do not enjoy paper books any longer even tho I do have some I need to read before next month.


----------



## ladynightshade (Apr 2, 2009)

As an avid out of print and old book collector, yes, though rarely do i purchase books anymore. My latest acquisition is a out of print 1945 Journey to the west, and sadly, I have not dared grace the pages with my finger tips.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You know I find this subject very interesting.

The reason that I say that is that I participate on a well-regarded SF writer's blog.  The author is C.J. Cherryh.  She has won two Hugos and has published over 50 books.  I asked her Wednesday about when she thought ReGenesis (her most recent book that came out in January) would be available as an eBook.  Her response was no time soon.  That DAW (as most publishers) is today a very small organization and that most of their time is directed toward getting new "books" published with a lesser time spent on paperback works.  No time there for researching new subjects.  And also, as I think been said here, the publishers would dealbreak a contract that specifically excluded the ebook rights.
So when a series is orphaned....the publisher chooses to not option the next book or when rights revert back to the author (who I understand has lifetime + 50 years) then the author can choose to do something or let some interested party do so.
I believe that many mainstream authors are considering this.
CJ did say that she along with two other authors are looking into just this.  And asking on her blog for opinions about popular format (cause it is a lot of work to do more than one).  And I am having a hard time SCREAMING for MOBI.  Thankfully she really does not want to do a DRM version.  But HTML and PDF are being strongly advocated by the readership, most of whom have never even seen an ereader.  Thank god CJ has.
Did this belong here?  Dear mods, if not please reposition it.  Or tell me and I will start a new thread. Sorry if I hijacked.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> And asking on her blog for opinions about popular format (cause it is a lot of work to do more than one). And I am having a hard time SCREAMING for MOBI. Thankfully she really does not want to do a DRM version. But HTML and PDF are being strongly advocated by the readership, most of whom have never even seen an ereader.


I don't understand this.... Once you have text in an electronic format, it is not that difficult to put it into a number of formats. Assuming the author wrote it in a standard word processor, it shouldn't take more than several minutes to create each different file format. HTML reformats very well into MOBI.

I've also seen more than one independent author put different versions up on their website that fans have reformatted for them.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I have only purchased DT books for hubby.  In fact, in celebration of my K2 I brought a box of books everyday for a week to give away at work.  It felt really good to give them away.  I suppose I'd feel a lot less smug if there were no takers though.


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

Gregor said:


> Even though I'm really digging my Kindle, I'm still going to be buying paper books. There are books I want to read that aren't Kindle, and there are books I'll read that I can pass along to someone else in my circle of family and friends.
> Thoughts?


There are certain books I want to read that are just not available on the Kindle. While the amount of DTB's has certainly reduced significantly, I'll still buy the occasional DTB. Just bought a biography of Jefferson today which is not available on the Kindle.


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

qotdr said:


> ...I went into a bookstore the other day to browse and I felt like I was cheating on my baby  I did find a book I liked and bought it in the Kindle version when I got home...


Yes, I do this quite a lot. Going to B&N to browse, and then seeing if the book is available on the Kindle. I've been quite pleased that most of the books I've been interested in have been available on the Kindle.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

raccemup said:


> Yes, I still do for two main reasons. I will buy used books if I can't get them on Kindle or if they are cheaper than Kindle (even tho I do PREFER to read them on Kindle). I also collect rare, valuable books so I do still buy those. Those are a bit more expensive than Kindle books.
> 
> This is how sick I am... I have a collectible of a certain book (A signed first/first) and I won't read it because I don't want to damage it. So... I went and bought it on Kindle to read instead. Actually, I've done that twice now. What's wrong with me?


That's not sick - it can't be because I do it too. I have some signed first/first in my favorite series and no way am I rereading them. In fact I have 2 of those on my Kindle. When the last Dragonrider book came out, I bought it on my Kindle to start reading right away and then went out (the next day) and bought the HC for my collection (I have them all in 1st/1st, some signed, so I'm not about to stop getting them now). How can that be bad? I will also continue to buy books that I want to read that are not in Kindle format.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I always buy paper books if it is something that I an interested in, and not available via Kindle.  Most of my paper purchases are illustration heavy.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I do still buy some paper books, but I buy many, many more on my Kindle. Like some of the others who have posted, I usually buy paper books to fill out collections that I have already started or if it is something that I really want to read that is not available on Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

I haven't bought a DTB for myself since I got my Kindle in November and really don't have any plans to. I do still buy them as gifts for my husband, who doesn't have a Kindle-yet!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I haven't bought a DTB for myself since I got my Kindle in November and really don't have any plans to. I do still buy them as gifts for my husband, who doesn't have a Kindle-yet!


oh oh another kindle kouple in the future YIPPPPPEEEEE


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I just read a DTB because it was the 5th book in Andre Norton's TIME TRADERS series and was the only one not on the Kindle. I wanted to read it before I read the 6th and 7th books which are K available. It was an awful experience. I had forgotten the ink that gets your hands dirty. When I fell asleep reading and the book fell down it was murder trying to find my place again later. I'm going to have nightmares for months about that experience.

Steve


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

HEHEHEHE.....Love that last post.......

I have mentioned already that about a month ago I was dragged to the Main Library's basement book sale.  All paperback $.50 and all hardback books $1.  I was positive that I wouldn't buy anything cause why?  I have a Kindle (that went with me in a travel bag, by the way  )  But I succumbed to the pressure and bought $10 worth.  Now they sit in a box, unread.  They may just be donated back for the libraries next sale.....sigh.....at least I am supporting the library, right?!?!?!


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

I won't say never, but I've only bought one DTB since I got my Kindle over a year ago.

I still read DTBs, because I have a ton of unread pre-Kindle DTBs in my bookshelves, I just don't have much of a reason to buy more. There are more books that I want to read on Kindle than I have time to read any way.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

MikeD said:


> I won't say never, but I've only bought one DTB since I got my Kindle over a year ago.
> 
> I still read DTBs, because I have a ton of unread pre-Kindle DTBs in my bookshelves, I just don't have much of a reason to buy more. There are more books that I want to read on Kindle than I have time to read any way.


Those are the DTBs I've been reading - the backlog of those I'd bought pre-Kindle.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Right now, I can't seem to even touch, let alone read a DTB book. It's a shame too, cause I got halfway thru To Kill a Mockingbird, and my Kindle arrived.

ONLY reading Kindle.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I am buying about the same amount of new paper books that I bought before the Kindle and for the same reasons. The new books I purchase are usually either Origami books (lots of diagrams and/or color photos), as well as other books with charts, diagrams, or color photos, or books as gifts for grandchildren and others. My husband and I also belong to a book club but he did most of the purchases.

My used book purchases have been reduced to just those that are in the same categories as my new book purchases.

Pre-Kindle, most of my reading material not covered above was either via used book purchases or books from the library.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

Nope, if it's note "e" it's not for me.  I haven't been in a B&M store since last Halloween.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

no bookstores here one reason i wanted a kindle


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a TON of DTB's at home but I only plan on finishing the collections to series I have started.  Other than that, it will be only Kindle books for me.  There are a lot of books that are not on Kindle yet that I want to read so those publishers better get busy!


----------

